# Comparing: Utah MountainSide vs. Summit Watch?



## trm345 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm interested to hear people's opinions of Marriott's Utah Park City resorts.  What makes one better than the other?  
For instance, on the Marriott website it mentions that MountainSide offers a free shuttle to town and grocery stores.  I'm wondering if I could save money by forgoing a rental car if I stayed there (as opposed to SummitWatch).  
I look forward to everyone's thoughts.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## lark (Dec 28, 2009)

They are both really nice resorts.  Public transportation is great in park city -- you won't need a rental car if you don't want one at either resort.  If anything, the public transportation for summit watch is a bit better, because the main town transportation hub is a short walk behind the resort.  Free buses run all day every day, except in the middle of the night.  (Like, after 2:00 a.m. and before 5:00 a.m.)  There is a big grocery store (used to be called Albertsons until it was purchased a few weeks or months ago; not sure of the name now) within a couple of miles of either of these resorts, and the buses stop right there.

I wouldn't pick between the two resorts based on transportation options.  The bigger question is whether you want a true ski in/ski out experience.  If so, you'd want mountainside.  Summit watch is right across the street from the town lift, so it too is convenient, but the town lift is a bit slow and it's not a true ski in/ski out experience.  On the other hand, Summit watch is right at the foot of main street, offering a better walking location and closer restaurants and stuff.  (Although mountainside has good stuff right there too.)  Hard to describe; you really need to kind of see them.  

I go to Park City for the Sundance film festival, and summit watch is preferable for that, but I don't ski while I'm there.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 28, 2009)

The pool complex at Mountainside is larger and outside. At Summit Watch the pool is small and indoors. If the pool & hot tubs are important to you and you're okay with the outdoor pools I would choose Mountainside. 

Mountainside is newer than Summit Watch, but the units at SW have been refurbished. 

If having restaurants & shopping in walking distance is important to you I'd choose Summit Watch.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mountainside is at the base of the Park City ski area; if you need rental gear or are going to ski school, that location is easier.

One needs intermediate ski skills to ski down the hill to Summit Watch.  SW's big advantage is its proximity to town, as others have pointed out.

If you are going to Park City during ski season to ski, you don't need a rental car at all; the shuttles will take you to Deer Valley or The Canyons.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 29, 2009)

*Park City In Summer*

We usually visit Park City in the summer to escape the Midwest humidity. We have stayed in both, but now own EOY at Mountainside. Summit Watch doesn't have air conditioning, which can be a problem in the summer. Mountainside has a lot of onsite activities in the summer. We always get a rental car, since there are several places we like to visit that require driving. Salt Lake City airport is about 40 miles from the resort, so a rental car is helpful.


----------



## urple2 (Dec 29, 2009)

I own at summit but exchanged into mountainside. Personally, i liked the location and the look of Mountainside over Summit. Not being right downtown was ok by me as walking or a shuttle into town,which is close is not a problem. I believe that mountainside maintenance fees are cheaper and Summit appears to be having a little problem with getting their rent money from the shops below. This may well have an inpact on the fees going foward.

As far as a rental car is concerned, you may be ok with out it but there are some really nice byways that are just gorgeous and well worth the price of a rental. http://www.utah.com/parkcity/byways.htm. Also,if anyone Golf's,there are some reasonable and scenic courses nearby.


----------



## TomF (Dec 29, 2009)

On our second trip to Park City we exchanged another Marriott property for  Summit Watch and really enjoyed it.  It was on this trip that we purchased at MountainSide seven years ago.  

Summit Watch:  Units are older but larger, some of the largest units in the Marriott system.  Closer and more convenient to Main Street if you want to walk.  Skis can be stored right with a ski valet at the Town Lift for free.  There are only two spas and they are much smaller than MountainSide.  If you're sensitive to noise, don't get a room on the back side next to Deer Valley Drive.

MountainSide:  Units are smaller but newer.  Views are much better particularly if you get a pool/mountain view.  If you get the right view you can see the lift line for Payday or see how many people are in the spas.   Overall the property is nicer with much larger and nicer common areas.  There are at least 7 outdoor spas.  True ski in/ski out location with ski valet service located next to the pool.  Nearly every bus line stops at PCMR so bus transportation is no less convenient than Summit Watch and it takes only a few minutes to get to Main Street.  Being at the base of PCMR, if you need rentals or ski or boot service this location is more convenient than Summit Watch.  Restaurants are much more limited (don't miss Baja Cantina if you like Mexican!) but more "apres ski" atmosphere than at Summit Watch.  Don't believe what is says on the Marriott website that MountainSide offers free shuttle service to town and grocery stores, we ask about that every year and they have never done that.  They used to have a shuttle that would take potential purchasers to the sales center near Summit Watch, but that was closed a year ago.

The public transportation system in Park City is great and you can get just about anywhere you want to go.  A few years ago their buses used to have ski racks on the side.  Their newer buses don't have the ski racks, so everyone has to hold both their skis and poles while on the bus making it less convenient.  However, we gave up food shopping by bus and just hire a taxi van for the major food run to the store at the beginning of the week.

(Anybody know what store is going to replace the Albertsons?  It was by far the most convenient.)

Just found this:  
Fresh Market takes over Park City area Albertsons
Author:    Patrick Parkinson, Of the Record staff
Date: November 3, 2009
Publication: Park Record (Park City, UT)

Two former Albertsons in the Park City area are under new ownership. Stores on Park Avenue and Kilby Road were closed Monday morning as signs inside began advertising Utah-based Associated Foods' new Fresh Market chain.

"We're lowering a lot of prices," said Doug Dastrup, team leader at the Fresh Market at 1800 Park Avenue. "We'll have a lot better selection and a lot better variety than we have had..." (paid subscription required for more)


----------



## lark (Dec 29, 2009)

TomF said:


> (Anybody know what store is going to replace the Albertsons?  It was by far the most convenient.)



Haven't been there yet, but it's called Fresh Market.  It's up and running in the same building and people seem to give it very good reviews.  They say selection is just as good and prices are comparable to a bit better.

I'll be there in a few weeks (Summit Watch for Sundance) and I'll report back.


----------



## jme (Dec 30, 2009)

*close, but slim edge to Mountainside*

Have traded to both during ski season.....4 times to Summit Watch and 3 times to Mountainside. both are great. Enjoyed proximity to downtown and restaurants with SW, and also convenience of MS's ski-in/ski-out advantage. To me, MS is the preferred resort, but either is a treat. The closeness to ski slopes superceded the proximity to town. 

You WILL NOT NEED a rental car....may be a hassle to keep up with one-----if you like having one, no problem, but....the free shuttle buses are simply too convenient, and you seldom wait more than 5 minutes at the most. Even a shuttle bus trip to upscale ski resort Deer Valley only takes about 8-10 minutes. 

 My pick would be MS by a mere snowflake. If you happen to get a high floor overlooking the slopes/mountain/valley view, you'll think you're in heaven. (Ask for "high floor with pool overlook, overlooking slopes, into valley"---that's what you want----it's a killer view).  

The ONLY disadvantage of MS, perhaps, is you may be able to hear the snow grooming machines at night.......it's a faint but grinding-type noise------they seem to run for hours.....a very minor distraction, but I did notice it....the rest makes up for that, by far.  Love the resort.  smaller rooms only by a foot or two, and not really noticeable. have fun.  Whatever you do, try ZOOM, Robert Redford's restaurant next to Summit Watch.  Great food.  jme


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are gooing more for the skiing and want to ski Park CIty resort mostly I would choose Mountainside.  If proximity to shops and restaurants are more important I would choose Summit Watch.  I personally prefer Summiit Watch as I find it more spread out and not as congested as it isn't just one large building with a single lobby entrnace that every guest has to walk thru..

ALso if you have a large party you may find it cheaper to rent a car than taking the shuttle.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 30, 2009)

I just confirmed with Summit Watch that all rooms now have air conditioning. I think a few years back only some of the buildings had air, but they have upgraded everything now. 

I like the interiors better at Summit Watch but Mountainside has the better pool complex. Unless you really want the location at Mountainside for skiing I like the location at the bottom of main street for shopping and restaurants. 

Both are great properties and Park City has a lot to offer!


----------



## Superchief (Dec 30, 2009)

I am happy to hear the Summit Watch now has air conditioning. When we were there during a heat wave in June a few years ago, it got very hot during the day. If we opened the windows, it was very noisy. Otherwise, we really liked the resort and the convenient in town location. Do you know if they have upgraded the fitness center? Mountainside has a decent fitness center and more recreational facilities, but not as many restaurants within walking distance.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is interesting to see the comments on the Summttwatch versus Mountainside differences and opinions of same.  We have owned 2 weeks at Summittwatch, the Christmas week for a dozen years or so, and have certainly enjoyed it.  The units are as noted, recently redone with new wide screen tv's and furniture and are really nice.  We just got back from our Christmas week at Summittwatch and only disappointment was in lack of snow, which is rare for this area, although skiing was at least fair by local standards.  Even Deer Valley, rated #1 in the U.S. for the third year (and they were handing out pins to prove it) was a disappointment for the first time, normally ski conditions are superlative.  There is no substitute for a few natural snow "dumps".
     There is simply more room at Summittwatch, more room to park, more room in general.  The bigger issue if ski on/ski off is high priority is the old town runs to get down to it, which are as someone pointed out intermediate, and generally are marginal condition, Mountainside being much more of a ski on/ski off arrangement under a wider timeframe.  That being said, Summittwatch being on Main Street is a real plus from dining and shopping and general "touristing" issues.  The ride down the mountain on the town lift back to Main Street (if trails are not open or novice skiier) are a bit scary due to no safety bars and difficulty in downloading people riding the lift at the bottom)
     Resale prices seem to be slighly lower for units at Summittwatch on ebay, etc. however when all is compared the two resorts are really a cointoss and a matter of personal preference.  It is a shame that Marriott is no longer building ski area timeshares (due to the difficulty in selling non-ski weeks) or lockoffs as they did such a nice job with both these resorts.
     One person mentioned the issue of collecting rent/fees from the shops (leasing company) at Summittwatch, this is an issue due to the recession and apparently is in court at this point in time, or at least the last time we were advised, however no difference was seen in any of the shops (all seemed to be doing ok) so hopefully it can get resolved soon.


----------

